# Can I use ostarine while on a cycle?



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I am thinking about adding ostarine to a cycle due to its purported ability to repair tendons. Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

I would like to know the benefits from doing this. I googled Ostarine and MK 677. Lots of benefits from using these two. Be interesting to see replies and feedback on this.

Traps


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Sure you can.

Ostarine / MK-2866

Ostarine is probably best used during cutting phases as its strongest characteristic is the preservation of muscle tissue so an attribute particularly suited to a calorie deficit scenario.

For this reason it can be a great choice to stack with a more directly cutting orientated option such as S4 Andarine or GW-510516.


----------



## teenagemutantninjagymgoer (Jan 19, 2018)

I dont think these effects are well documented a lot of these are just theories often over exagerated based on the idea that sarms target muscle and bone. Try it though just make sure you run the cycle properly and oyu should be fine if you do things proper the only way is up in my opinion


----------

